
Show HN: Complete C++ Makefile Example - ArashPartow
http://www.partow.net/programming/makefile/index.html
======
duelingjello
This uses GNU-specific extensions. Always use the GNUmakefile filename instead
of just Makefile to avoid this sort of confusion. And, to allow for
environment variable and CLI overrides, use the ?= operator instead of := for
flags and command names.

Even better, use CMake, Conan or Bazel instead.

